# Review page format



## MerricB (Oct 13, 2008)

G'day, all!

If it's possible, could the review page format be changed? At present, the text of the review stretches the entire width of the screen. I find this makes it very difficult to read.

Could we instead change the formatting so that we have (say):


```
:---- 70% ----:   :-- 30% --:
 Review Text     Product Details
```

Rather than the Product Details below the Review Text as present?

Cheers!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 16, 2008)

How's that?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 16, 2008)

Have to say, I was sceptical about Merric's suggestion but it does actually look better now.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 16, 2008)

I like it!!


----------



## MerricB (Oct 16, 2008)

Fantastic! 

Thanks muchly, Morrus.

Cheers!


----------

